# réduction de gif



## delabascka (24 Octobre 2011)

bonjour tout le monde, je voudrais savoir si il est possible de réduire un gif de 310X366 et avec quel logiciel si possible gratuit sur mac, ci-joint le modèle car je réalise un fair-part d'anniversaire de mariage merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## marctiger (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

"ResizeIt", sur le App Store.


----------



## delabascka (24 Octobre 2011)

bonsoir, j'ai téléchargé le logiciel, or cela ne marche pas mon gif est refusé, j'ai essayé aussi avec imageoptim pareillement, comme ce gif je l'ai copié sur un site du web peut-être que l'on ne peut pas le modifier merci


----------



## marctiger (24 Octobre 2011)

Copier un gif n'est pas bon, il faut le télécharger, ou faire clic-droit dessus et "Enregistrer sous".

Donc je suppose que c'est à cause de ça, vu que j'ai encore fait l'essai avant de t'indiquer ce logiciel et il fonctionne impec !


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir

Pour réduire les dimensions d'une image GIF, on peut se contenter des fonctions de base d'Aperçu.

Toutefois je ne pense pas que cela fonctionne avec les animations GIF.


----------



## marctiger (24 Octobre 2011)

Une autre solution :

http://reduction-image.com/resizer-online/


----------

